# Advice buying Wyndham TS



## Saved by Grace (Mar 24, 2015)

So we are in the Smokies and sat through the presentation.  I did not buy into the program because that price floored me (it takes me months to buy a car!).  However... I am totally bought into the program at a "used car price."  Like it seems I can buy a TS by just taking over the yearly MF?

I tried searching but the topics are endless.

Here is what I am wondering...

- Is the points deal as good as it sounds?

- Is it a good TS?

- I don't like the restriction of a certain week at a certain hotel.  We are way too random.  That is why the points appealed to me.

- I have no problem paying reasonable yearly maintenance costs.  Just not that ridiculous buy-in price of tens of thousands!

Any articles, magazines, websites or even a phone call or meeting in the Orlando area to make me a pro would be awesome!

I am married with two teenagers.  Plenty of time to make room for vacations.

Is that enough info?

David


----------



## jmurp62 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Buying wyndham*

Hi David,
I am sending you a private message


----------



## 55plus (Mar 24, 2015)

Very smart of you not to buy from a Wyndham sales weasel. You saved yourself tens of thousands of dollars. Buy resell and save. I own Wyndham timeshares - the points make it flexible so buy points, not weeks. Ebay is a good source and so is this website to buy resell. If you have a question about an Ebay sell ask us here, on TUG's.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you and please keep the advice coming!

Is there a place I can go to TRULY understand the nuances of the program?

- VIP status
- RCI conversion
- Staying less than 7 days to save a ton of points
- Etc.

I am one of those guys who likes to get super smart on a program and work it!

I'm a pilot so flying is free.  We just want to take advantage of this TS thing.  I'm a total newb but I love the idea.  And if I can really gift/will it to my kids that is awesome!


----------



## 55plus (Mar 25, 2015)

You cannot obtain VIP status unless you buy directly from Wyndham and pay them tens upon tens of thousands of dollars. It's not worth it. It's a way for the sales weasels to get their hands deeper into your pockets.

MyClubWyndham.com is the website that contains the specifics, but you have to be an owner to access it. Here's a link to 2015 directory which will give you answers to your questions: http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/ 

If you have any other questions ask us on TUG's...


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to TUG, I moved this to the wyndham forum for you!


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not sure what you mean by "RCI conversion". If meaning depositing Wyndham points to be used for an RCI exchange, then yes. Wyndham points trade into the RCI weeks system, not the RCI points system. I know that sounds confusing but that is the way it is. 

To exchange through RCI, you deposit points and then make a reservation. Generally trading Wyn points through RCI is not a good value, using Wyn points within Wyndham is the best value. The exception is for very high trade value resorts such as NYC or DVC. Why that is takes awhile to explain, I'm not going into it right now.

Yes you can save points by staying less than 7 days, but only if you stay Sunday-Thursday. Friday and Saturday take a lot more points.  One downside to short stays is with HK (housekeeping credits). It costs the same HK for a short stay as it does a full 7 nights stay. So if you do a lot of short stays you can end up running out of HK. Then you have to borrow them from the following year or buy them from Wyndham.

It all sounds complicated now but there are many, many options within the Wyndham system and it can be a great value at resale prices.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 25, 2015)

Perfect, thanks all and keep it coming!  

When I get a few minutes I will dive into that website and check it out.

Bottom line - Are most of you happy who have this timeshare?  (Please try not to include the fact if you paid the tens of thousands of dollars by a sales rep since that wouldn't apply to me.)

Just the program itself.  ?


----------



## 55plus (Mar 25, 2015)

Saved by Grace said:


> Perfect, thanks all and keep it coming!
> 
> When I get a few minutes I will dive into that website and check it out.
> 
> ...



We are very happy with our purchases. We use our Wyndham timeshares as rentals to generate income to pay our maintenance fees and cover our travel costs. We spend the winter in Florida in Wyndham timeshares and travel off-and-on throughout the year from timeshare location to timeshare location.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 25, 2015)

Most of us *DID NOT *pay thousands of dollars for our timeshares.....

I like my $1 timeshares as well as my more expensive timeshares.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Mar 25, 2015)

Make sure that you have a basic understanding of how the system works, what the costs are, the locations you want to go to, how long in advance you will typically need to make a reservation, and things like this.

Find out what the realistic costs are to buy on the resale market, what's typically available at what cost, etc.  (Purchase price, closing costs, transfer fees, back maintenance fees, etc.) Yes, you can find some resales where you just take over the MF cost, or some for $1, but those may not be the contracts you really want to have because of high maintenance fees or other factors.  Watch for weeks vs points.  (Most people want points, but some weeks at certain resorts are very desirable.)  Learn to spot ads that don't make sense because that may be a flag that there's something wrong or undesirable about the contract.

I've bought all my contracts resale through ebay or another seller.  I didn't get them for $1, but I did get fairly good prices.  For me, paying a little extra now for a home resort with a lower maintenance fee or for using a seller that I trusted over a seller I had doubts about was worth it.  I still paid tons less than retail.  I also set a budget ahead of time, stuck to it, and watched for contracts that met what I was looking for, researched those I wasn't sure about, and ignored those that were not what I was looking for.

So far we really like our Wyndham points contracts.  It's great to have something more like a condo or apartment than a hotel room when we travel.


----------



## Gaspasserga (Mar 25, 2015)

There are several stickies that give a great overview of wyndham's system resale is the only way to go...but learn the system and know your needs before you buy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lsrenker (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 2 in Pompano Beach I would like to give away. Buyer paying closing. Fixed weeks though. Cannot afford them anymore.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm getting there.  I found a summary titled "A Primer for Wyndham Timeshare" on another website which cleared a lot of cobwebs.

I still need to call those of you who pm'd me and I can't wait.  Definitely excited but being patient.

eBay has a couple interesting sales which peaked my interest.  All in due time.

Blessings 
SBG


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 26, 2015)

Saved by Grace said:


> I'm getting there.  I found a summary titled "A Primer for Wyndham Timeshare" on another website which cleared a lot of cobwebs.
> 
> I still need to call those of you who pm'd me and I can't wait.  Definitely excited but being patient.
> 
> ...



While your (supposedly) first intro to the TS world was with Wyndham, you should explore other TS systems as well, especially since you are not vested in one already. 

Ask yourself, where do you live, where do you want to go and what is your budget for annual MF? How important are luxury amenities?

If I were to start all over again, I personally would look at Worldmark (since I live on the West Coast), HGVC (broad points-based high-end system), or Starwood (high end), in addition to Wyndham (heavy East Coast presence). Some folks on TUG are very partial to their Marriott TS (both fixed week and points-based and high-end). Then there is DVC if you like things Disney (though it is a smaller system than the others here). Each of these has their different price points, both from a purchase and an ongoing ownership standpoint.

At this point, open your eyes to all the possibilities and don't go with Wyndham simply because they "hooked" you first!


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I will look around.  We live on the East coast and don't go West too often.  No interest in Disney, been there, done that.  After I totally figure out Wyndham I may look around.  Feel free to point me to a website that explains it all extremely well.  I'm about caught up on Wyndham, but I do have a couple things...

1. Is there any benefit to owning a "real" deed from Wyndham (not resold points) in conjunction with resold points?  I am being told there are benefits?  Is it worth it?

2. Looks like a good deal at San Fran on eBay?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 26, 2015)

I own way more Wyndham points than you ever will; other members here on TUG, own WAY more points than I ever want to own.

IMHO - You do not understand 10% of Wyndham-world yet. Most likely, 5% if you are a speed reader.


Relax ... Prime Summer 2015 was booked during *ARP* almost a year ago. Most Wyndham summer beach people are booking July 4th, 2016 NOW. Which area has regional ARP? Do deeds carry ARP for multiple resorts? When is the ARP booking window? Why do some deeds only have a ARP of 1 week and unit while others cover hundreds of weeks and units? RARP?

What is point inflation? How many points does your family need in a year to use for vacationing? Credit pooling? Borrowing? Resort Specials? 

Yes, Wyndham can be mastered .... keep reading and read some more. And then re-read, everything you already have read.

And my favorite word of advice is: No "term" in that Member's Directory is like "such & such" .... that book was written as a separate language .... get out your highlighter and start studying it.


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Saved by Grace said:


> I'm getting there.  I found a summary titled "A Primer for Wyndham Timeshare" on another website which cleared a lot of cobwebs.
> 
> I still need to call those of you who pm'd me and I can't wait.  Definitely excited but being patient.
> 
> ...



You may want to look through the Club Wyndham Member's Directory. Here is the link:  http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## traveldaddy (Mar 26, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> ... . Most Wyndham summer beach people are booking July 4th, 2017 NOW. .......



I certainly do not understand this one.....how can you book that far out?

I'm still learning.......slowly. 

FWIW I would also suggest to sit on it and take your time before you go out and make a long term commitment.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 26, 2015)

traveldaddy said:


> I certainly do not understand this one.....how can you book that far out?
> 
> I'm still learning.......slowly.
> 
> FWIW I would also suggest to sit on it and take your time before you go out and make a long term commitment.



I got the date wrong ... 2016.... been booking too much winter 2016 ... I am think it is 2016 and the next summer is 2017 ... LOL.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 26, 2015)

That is why I am not in a rush but I am.  I suppose I will just cool my jets a little bit!  

As an aside, I believe the sales guy said I could use points for a couple of nights like at a regular hotel?  True?  Good deal?

We are in travel sports mode and that would help with hotel costs which we have to absorb anyway.  Hence why I was looking to get something now for this summer.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I asked this in a pm also.

Is there an advantage to buying a few small contracts compared to one big one? (Assume total year MF wind up being the same).


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 26, 2015)

dont forget this super handy 10 part article

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_introduction.html


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 26, 2015)

Saved by Grace said:


> Oh, I asked this in a pm also.
> 
> Is there an advantage to buying a few small contracts compared to one big one? (Assume total year MF wind up being the same).



It will cost you more for the transfer fees, etc. as you will have to pay them separately for each contract.  Also if you decide to sell them, they are typically more difficult to get rid of than contracts with around 300K points.

Unless all of the points are for the same location, they would also offer very limited APR benefits to you.


----------



## persia (Mar 27, 2015)

I would avoid Club Wyndham Plus (deeded points at specific resorts) and buy CWA (non-deeded points at no specific location). It's just cleaner, you can ARP pretty much anywhere and your maintenance fees are very predictable year to year.

I just got out of Wyndham (moving to Australia where Worldmark South Pacific rules) but if I ever got back in that's what I would do.


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 28, 2015)

Without a doubt, CWA is the future of Wyndham Resorts. It has grown to the point that you can get ARP reservations almost anywhere in the system and it’s only going to get bigger. As an example, I was able to use my CWA ARP to get a 3-BR Oceanfront at SeaWatch for the 4th of July Week. Summer reservations in Myrtle Beach, especially at SeaWatch, are very difficult to get and prime ones like I got shows that CWA has become the future. Sure deeded CWP contracts will be around for years to come just like the fixed week contracts but if you want real flexibility it’s CWA.


----------



## Saved by Grace (Mar 28, 2015)

I did look at CWA a little bit, still gonna be a few weeks before I have my mind around everything.  And a few phone calls!  

One question about CWA though, can I use ARP as if I was deeded at the resort I choose?  If so, what is the advantage to having a home resort?

Thanks!


----------



## 55plus (Mar 28, 2015)

Saved by Grace said:


> I did look at CWA a little bit, still gonna be a few weeks before I have my mind around everything.  And a few phone calls!
> 
> One question about CWA though, can I use ARP as if I was deeded at the resort I choose?  If so, what is the advantage to having a home resort?
> 
> Thanks!



You can use CWA at any Wyndham that is CWA and get home resort priority (13 month APR). The only disadvantage is you cannot vote for board members or be on the board at any CWA resort unless you own a deed at the resort.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Mar 28, 2015)

Not all resorts have inventory in CWA.  So if you want ARP at one of those resorts, you will need to have a contract there.  Plus CWA inventory is limited, so if other CWA owners beat you to the available CWA ARP inventory, you will have to wait until 10 months anyway.

I think it really depends on what you need, and what you can find on the resale market that meets your needs.  There are not a lot of CWA contracts available, but if that is what you want and you are patient, you can find one and get a good deal on it.  If something else meets your needs, you might be able to get an even better deal and possibly lower maintenance fees.

I wouldn't be surprised to see Wyndham offering to convert deeds to CWA for a fee at some point.  But they will shoot themselves in the foot if they don't make that fee less than buying a resale CWA contract.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 28, 2015)

CruiseGuy is correct. I have multiple deeds at specific high demand locations so I can get APR and don't have to compete with the CWA inventory locations. From my understanding a lot of people are in CWA - many of those traded in their deeds at not so desirable resort deeds for CWA to get APR at prime locations, which is good for them. I saw how popular CWA was going to be and didn't want to compete with them nor buy anything from a Wyndham sales weasel to make the trade to CWA. My the developer points I inherited (VIP Platinum) are at prime locations and didn't want to give them up for CWA and Wyndham won't take resell points in on a trade. 

Deeded locations work best for me while CWA trust work best for others. If I buy more points they will probably be resell CWA, but I'm happy with my millions of deeded points I already have and don't see myself buy anymore points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 28, 2015)

CWA was a way for Wyndham to dump low demand fixed weeks at older resorts to get the MFs paid. And to also seed new HOAs with units sold to pay MFs.

True story:
Meet a woman several winters ago outside of the 10 story Ocean Palms building at Sea Gardens. She was try to figure out if her CWA unit she booked for the following winter had an ocean view. She had spent the past 2 early days getting several weeks in South Florida using ARP to the beach resorts in CWA (Royal Vista is NOT in CWA); finally, the ONLY unit she could book was this 2/2 SG/OP. She asked if I knew why? How could ALL these units at Sea Gardens and Santa Barbara be booked? 

Because those weeks were originally sold as Fixed Weeks and most owners USED them or sold them due to their HIGH VALUE on the resale market. 

She asked how could she buy those Fixed Weeks .... told her to spend time at the pool chatting with owners, setup ongoing searches on eBay, visit the resort's HOA's website, hunt units on Redweek & other timeshare resale sites (TUG Marketplace).

I know my fixed weeks are increasing over my original (resale) purchase costs ... even had a South Florida resort manager proclaim my ownership at his resort was BIG TIME as the price on the deeds crossing his desk had jumped very high (higher than he had considered possible). 

And demand should go up for 10+ more years --- I gauge that to a younger sister being in the HUMP class of baby-boomers at our HS. 

Plus with F/W, I am not paying 57 cents per thousand in CWP fees - about $87 per 154K valued fixed week.

And the fact this winter was CRAPFUL of snow and very cold weather in the northern tier of states & Canada .....


----------



## KevinD40 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Heres how to beat the system and enjoy vacations*

Rewards is smoke & mirrors DISCOUNTS ARE SMOKE & MIRRORS...I work at Wyndham and get on this site to help people since the company is FULL of smoke & mirrors...Buy ONLY 28000 points and use your RCI to book LAST CALL only...I had an owner with 2.3 Million points who did this and he is as happy as can be. ALL the sales reps at Wyndham use this formula & are full of BS when they say they own points.
With 28000 points your RCI membership fees are included and then you can travel for $149-$299 FOR THE ENTIRE week ANYWHERE in the world through Last Call.

Honestly, "F" wyndham...its a scam...upgrades,discounts Rewards & Perks are not worth the Maintenance fees and sales people lie twist & manipulate the system.

RUN...





Saved by Grace said:


> So we are in the Smokies and sat through the presentation.  I did not buy into the program because that price floored me (it takes me months to buy a car!).  However... I am totally bought into the program at a "used car price."  Like it seems I can buy a TS by just taking over the yearly MF?
> 
> I tried searching but the topics are endless.
> 
> ...


----------



## persia (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes, CWA is complicated because of legacy issues and not every resort is in CWA, so you do need to do your research. If a resort is in CWA and if you are on the phone to a VC at 8:00 AM you can ARP just as well as someone who owns the old style CWP at that resort. 

CWA works beautifully at Glacier Canyon ARP for example.

There appears to be no standard as to how CWA is implemented, some resorts it's certain rooms, some it's just a percentage of the total points. It's also a deep dark secret how many points/rooms CWA owns at a resort....


----------



## montygz (Mar 30, 2015)

KevinD40 said:


> Rewards is smoke & mirrors DISCOUNTS ARE SMOKE & MIRRORS...I work at Wyndham and get on this site to help people since the company is FULL of smoke & mirrors...Buy ONLY 28000 points and use your RCI to book LAST CALL only...I had an owner with 2.3 Million points who did this and he is as happy as can be. ALL the sales reps at Wyndham use this formula & are full of BS when they say they own points.
> With 28000 points your RCI membership fees are included and then you can travel for $149-$299 FOR THE ENTIRE week ANYWHERE in the world through Last Call.
> 
> Honestly, "F" wyndham...its a scam...upgrades,discounts Rewards & Perks are not worth the Maintenance fees and sales people lie twist & manipulate the system.
> ...


I've considered buying in the past, but it always seems cheaper just to rent when I look at the points charts and maintenance fees.

However, I don't know what is available when it comes to last-calls and resort specials.

Is there any way to see what kind of deals I could get via last calls and resort specials without buying first?


----------



## persia (Apr 1, 2015)

Other thing to remember is that at 10 months out CWA and CWP are just random letters, they both get you the same units....


----------



## Bigrob (Apr 1, 2015)

montygz said:


> I've considered buying in the past, but it always seems cheaper just to rent when I look at the points charts and maintenance fees.
> 
> However, I don't know what is available when it comes to last-calls and resort specials.
> 
> Is there any way to see what kind of deals I could get via last calls and resort specials without buying first?



Not really, but you can be sure it isn't resorts or times in high demand. And you are probably right... it may be just as advantageous to you to rent rather than own.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2015)

montygz said:


> I've considered buying in the past, but it always seems cheaper just to rent when I look at the points charts and maintenance fees.
> 
> However, I don't know what is available when it comes to last-calls and resort specials.
> 
> Is there any way to see what kind of deals I could get via last calls and resort specials without buying first?



I think you are posting in the wrong forum..most of us posting here  like what we own and some of us are actively buying more.  I agree its a terrible purchase bought from Wyndham at 20 cents a point, but at a penny a point on the secondary market its a pretty good product. Good resorts and  fair maintenance fees. and an easy to understand and use reservations system

I do like your strategy of buying a small contract to get access to RCI last calls, as long as you dont care where you go and as long as you can pick up and go without any advance planning


----------



## persia (Apr 1, 2015)

Prices for Club Wyndham Access are all over the place, take a look at closed Ebay auctions:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=wyndham+cypress+palms&_sop=12&_sac=1&_sadis=15&_dmd=1&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40%7CR40%7CR40&_osacat=10542&_ipg=200&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l2632.R2.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xwyndham+access.TRS0&_nkw=wyndham+access&_sacat=15897


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2015)

persia said:


> Prices for Club Wyndham Access are all over the place, take a look at closed Ebay auctions:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=wyndham+cypress+palms&_sop=12&_sac=1&_sadis=15&_dmd=1&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40%7CR40%7CR40&_osacat=10542&_ipg=200&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l2632.R2.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xwyndham+access.TRS0&_nkw=wyndham+access&_sacat=15897



For some reason lots of folks are willing yo pay more than a penny a point for CWA . I don't get it either but the market is what it is


----------

